# office party



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko, jak byste řekli *office party* česky? 
Snad služební večírek? 
Díky


----------



## Jana337

Já bych řekla "firemní večírek".


----------



## Garin

...a říkávalo se "podniková oslava"


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> Já bych řekla "firemní večírek".





Garin said:


> ...a říkávalo se "podniková oslava"


Jenže to funguje jen pro firmy. Co třeba u státních úřadů?


----------



## bibax

Copak státní úřady pořádají večírky?


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> Copak státní úřady pořádají večírky?


No, i to se občas stává. 
Ale večírek si mohou uspořádat i sami zaměstnanci.


----------



## booboobear

Pak tedy: "zaměstnanecký večírek/oslava"?


----------

